
Facebook launches Fb.gg gaming video hub to compete with Twitch - lnguyen
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/07/facebook-launches-fb-gg-gaming-video-hub-to-compete-with-twitch/
======
mtgx
This will fail so hard I'm even laughing at their attempt.

~~~
jonnismash
Lol, saw the crazy view numbers, clicked on pubg and got:

Sorry, something went wrong. We're working on getting this fixed as soon as we
can.

Go Back

Facebook © 2018 · Help

